# [2010 - 1000th anniversary] Latest Pics of Hanoi, Vietnam!



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by devil.heaven


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ourmanwhere

_cold and wet_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trung81187

_at Temple of Literature_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by VHS-2CD

_hanoi at night_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by home_nguoikechuyen

*Bat Trang*
_Hanoi's ceramic village_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu

_a boulevard in the CBD area of Hanoi_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kathybrownlie 

*My Duc District*
_on the way to Perfume Pagoda_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by longnh1429

*Hanoians*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by longnh1429

*Phủ Tây hồ*
_a small pagoda at Westlake_










*Kumquats*
_one of the many new year tress_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by xinloividadanhmat_ti nhem

*Hanoians*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hahataday05

*The Manor, The Garden and SongDa*
_controversial projects in a new urban area of Hanoi_


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful..


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

@tq
please find and post a picture of the Grand Turtle when she rises up the lake surface. it would be interesting  I saw her many times but always failed to capture an image coz she dive swiftly

Especially, on the first New Year morning (01/01/2010) She hung around the water surface for about 3 hours, drawing all attention of huge crowd enjoying Flower Festival at the lake shore


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

May be that morning, the Holy Turtle wanted to enjoy Flower Festival too or she rose up to say Happy New Year 2010 - the 1000th anniversary of Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

TheFuturistic said:


> @tq
> please find and post a picture of the Grand Turtle when she rises up the lake surface. it would be interesting  I saw her many times but always failed to capture an image coz she dive swiftly
> 
> Especially, on the first New Year morning (01/01/2010) She hung around the water surface for about 3 hours, drawing all attention of huge crowd enjoying Flower Festival at the lake shore


I was waiting for a high-quuality picture, but its really hard to find one. However, I just found this one clip from Nov 09:

http://36pho.vn/index.php?option=com_jomtube&view=video&id=145


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by fotoyong

_a surprisingly warm january_


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

the pictures behind salewoman seem to be samples of grave plaque (for sale)

I' have seen several such grave plaques with picture of showbiz superstars printed on. what an advertisment!


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

thnks tq for Turtoise video

The 1.5 m-long Holy Turtle naturally living in cetral lake of Hanoi is said by scientists to be 1 of 3 remaining living creatures of its specimen. The other two are in Chinese Zoos


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

TheFuturistic said:


> The 1.5 m-long Holy Turtle naturally living in cetral lake of Hanoi is said by scientists to be 1 of 3 remaining living creatures of its specimen. The other two are in Chinese Zoos


Sounds amazing. How long has the turtle been in the lake?


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

so long long time and that's why the lake named Hoan Kiem (Sword-Returning Lake). There was a legend that once upon a time when the enemy attacked Vietnam, The Holy Turtle rose up and gave the King of Vietnam a magic sword which enabled the King and his army defeat invaders. Upon his triump march at the lake shore, the Holy Turtle rose up again and the King thankfully returned the Magic Sword to Her.

Sounds Lake of Triump? just like the idea of Gate of Triump at Champs Elysee  

Thats why this huge living turtle today plays a very important role in the spiritual life of Vietnam

The lake is currently undergoing a major dredge. Sientists have been invited to work out sophisticated dredging procerure with hi-tec equipment not to hurt the Holy Turtle


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome! Always a great pleasure to view this thread.....


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Hanoi is celebrating 1000th anniversary this year with many joys and amazing events

The feelings of 1000 year history still hang around every corner of the town today

In the old quater of hanoi, expept scooters and karaoke..., the way of life is almost the same of hundreds years ago 

In the french quarter one can see a nice opera house and many other exciting french architectures, sidewalk cafes..contemprary french architectures are being added into the quarter

In the new urban areas there is a jungle of glass and concrete towers some of which is gonna be in the top 20 supertalls of the world (300+m Hanoi landmark tower to be competed by the end of this year is one of them) 

And I have to refer to the lakes, many lakes in Hanoi. Lakes and the City 

Happy Birthday to Hanoi


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq said:


> photo by trung81187


are the cheeks of this Chick really rosy or becoz of the glow shined by red doors nearby :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

heavyrain2408 said:


> Me too....she's so lovely
> 
> I believed the light graffiti is added by Photoshop since it is perfect ^^


I think its real. The photographer seems to be friend with some pro graffiti artists.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Space Dindon 

_Hanoi and Light Graffiti_



















_Westlake_


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

First-time visitors may find Hanoi a bit messy and chaotic. Some cultural shocks can be experienced somtimes, eg. the tomb plaque sale at old quarter streets as i mentioned above or snake cuisines or scooter ride... 

But after a spending a few days they'd settle down and could find the charms and maybe artistic inspirations also in this city of both contrasts and harmonies


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Perfume Pagoda*
_My Duc District_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by unitec

*Hong River*
at record low since 1902


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

something wrong with the climate of this earth how could a huge river which flows thru many countries becomes so dry (these days I see no flow at all, the low-level water in the river is as calm as a lake water)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dangtv80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hanoihtv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Mờ bốn hai 

*Square 19-8*


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I immediately recognize the pic above : The conductor is black-hair half-Asian Mr Alan Gilbert, The ochestra is New York Philhamonic, the place is Hanoi Opera House and the time was 17 October 2009

a wonderful event  indeed, Hanoi opera house was proud to host such a big-name orchestra


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by neighbour582


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ldkien

_low-seating culture in the Old Quarter_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by harau

*outdoor broadcasting*

I can NSUT Nhu Quynh in there...










*Traditional Script*

althought Vietnam is using the Latin script right now, the old script plays still a very important role in our culture...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ikrag

*Linh Đàm*
_Hoang Mai District_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by linhzin811


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by gienkhan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tido12

*street tea*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Photo by ITALY- 0983019559


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by shahparit

*Le Thai To Street*
_Hanoi Downtown_










*Ho-Chi-Minh Mausoleum*
_Ba Dinh Square_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kt6b_2000

*Westlake*










*Street Cafe*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dangminhthientri

*Kim Qui*
_Golden Turtle God made first new year appearance_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by MạnhHưngkts

*Hoan Kiem Lake*
_home of the rare turtle Kim Qui_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Jeremy Evans Thomas


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by datssmile

*Daohong*
_new year's "tet" flower of Hanoi and northern part of Vietnam_


----------



## khannie (Oct 17, 2009)

Woa!! Beautiful Hanoi and nice pics


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by *NamAnh*

*Vincom Towers*
_shopping area_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo anhcobra

*street graffiti*
_controversial thing_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by haithanh


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq said:


> photo by dangminhthientri
> 
> *Kim Qui*
> _Golden Turtle God made first new year appearance_


She looks so cool :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

her (yep exacty her, not his) head is about the size of a soccer ball


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh

*Westlake*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dungbn

*Turtle Tower*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuanpmc


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thanhfoto

*Ho-Chi-Minh Mausoleum*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by arch_phamhai

*Long Bien Bridge*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thanhinv

*Ho Guom*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by silverhair2010


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sinbad


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ourmanwhere


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by marcopinon

*Silk Street*
_Old Quarter_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mitch 清™ 

*Water Puppet Theatre*


















*Summer Rolls*










*Old Quarter*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mitch 清™ 

*Temple of Literature*














































_Vietnamese Food_










_Vietnamese Baguette_










_Vietnamese/ Asian Candy_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mitch 清™ 

*Cyclo*










*Hoan Kiem Lake*










_Souvenirs_










*Old Quarter*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mitch 清™ 

*Streetfood in Hanoi*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Canberra

_City of Red Roofs_










_Traditional Script_










*Museum of Ethnology *










_former home of President Ho Chi Minh_










*Ministry of Finance*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos. Love those shots showing the street food, everything looks so exciting, colourful and yummy!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice and beautiful updates from Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by linhzin811


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vinhdav


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thucdiem

*Cây đa-Mã Mây*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by levalchy


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by levalchy


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by L.J.Hog


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vinhdav


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by coid80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Opera/ August Revolution Square*
http://vimeo.com/8863855

*Cathedral Quarter*
http://vimeo.com/8857313


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vinhdav


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hugobeo

*Phan Đình Phùng Boulevard*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by harau


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phan_phan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by world to table

_Vietnamese-French style_


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

So many suffering we saw in the 70's! So many reasons to celebrate this thousand years! So many victories acquired! Probably the greatest small country in the world! Congratulations! Long live!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> So many suffering we saw in the 70's! So many reasons to celebrate this thousand years! So many victories acquired! Probably the greatest small country in the world! Congratulations! Long live!



wow...thanks for the warm words.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by SINBAD


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by anhcobra


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

it has been raining a lot in Hanoi...a brand-new vid dedicated to the current weather


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phuongcm88


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phuongphitt

_a rainy Hanoi_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

^^ I think Hanoi looks always very melancholic in pictures for some reason. It stays actually in a very sharp contrast to reality which is very bustling and quite loud so that it takes a while to witness the beauty as shown in those pics.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Tran Trung Kien


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Tran Trung Kien


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Such serenity in these photos..


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by caphetoi


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Such serenity in these photos..


Yes. By seeing these tq pictures one barely can imagine that hell on earth, that carnage, those napalm and agent orange all over the country in the 60s and 70s. I remember that, altough living in a so distant country ( in every way possible Brazil was so distant...). By that time I wondered weather an end would be possible to all that madness. Nixon, Kissinger, Ho Chi Minh, Brejniev, Jane Fonda, Mao and so many others almost led us to craziness. Thank God for I have lived enough to see all the peace showed in those images above!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trung81187


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vankhanhtung

*Trang Tien Street*
_Hanoi Downtown_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by cuongdpi

*Vincom*
shopping malls


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by FUJI123


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by zen


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Yes. By seeing these tq pictures one barely can imagine that hell on earth, that carnage, those napalm and agent orange all over the country in the 60s and 70s. I remember that, altough living in a so distant country ( in every way possible Brazil was so distant...). By that time I wondered weather an end would be possible to all that madness. Nixon, Kissinger, Ho Chi Minh, Brejniev, Jane Fonda, Mao and so many others almost led us to craziness. Thank God for I have lived enough to see all the peace showed in those images above!


Totally agree. It's hard to imagine all that insanity now when you view these beautiful photos. It sounds horrific to have lived through all of this. Very sad memories indeed, so much unnecessary suffering, but you know, Vietnam is a strong nation, they are a strong and resilient people, history has proven this, so here's to a peaceful and bright future for Vietnam and another 1000 years! 


(PS: They have a lot to account for. Not to forget that treacherous, two-faced good-for-nothing Lyndon Johnson. First he stole the presidency from JFK (key player in the assassination) and then he escalated the war into overdrive. No price was too great for Johnson to get his hands on the presidency)


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

For those sufferings of the past, I would like to quote the lyrics of ' November Rain', my favourite Guns N Roses' song:

...So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
even cold November rain

Welcome to the future


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by fuji123

_interior of Vietnamese pagoda_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by bill

*Chuông*
_craft village in Thanh Oai District, Hanoi_
_speciality: leaf/ conical hat_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by haithanh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by FUJI123


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thuy_82pt


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hienxam2002


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Khanh189


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by txminh


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

the Chinese character is used in Vietnam for calligraphy only

Probably Vietnam is the only country in Asia Pacific, using latin character for its own language


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

@ tq: it would be interesting if you could post some pics of shady boulevards such as Tran Phu, Hoang Dieu, Phan Dinh Phung... or pics of cafe society, nice girls in a vibrant Hanoi


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, that night shot of the lake/temple is simply amazing.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by viet_zack

_outdoor bookstore_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

TheFuturistic said:


> the Chinese character is used in Vietnam for calligraphy only
> 
> Probably Vietnam is the only country in Asia Pacific, using latin character for its own language


where you know that it is Hán tự ? It could be Chữ Nôm as well which can't be described as Chinese characters btw


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

TheFuturistic said:


> @ tq: it would be interesting if you could post some pics of shady boulevards such as Tran Phu, Hoang Dieu, Phan Dinh Phung... or pics of cafe society, nice girls in a vibrant Hanoi


I usually post the latest uploaded (usually not older than a month) pics of Hanoi from Flickr, Xomnhiepanh...I surely will do one of them when they new, have good quality and passed my critical eye ^_^


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by limengcao

which lake area is this?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ducnho2413


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

nguyenphuchieu

_ice-cream_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by walkalongthelakes

_misty Hanoi_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vochieuthuc08 

_repainting The Huc Bridge_


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

TheFuturistic said:


> the Chinese character is used in Vietnam for calligraphy only
> 
> Probably Vietnam is the only country in Asia Pacific, using latin character for its own language


Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, Brunei aren't in Asia Pacific? You are as unique as they are.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asia-Pacific


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by coid80


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Aan said:


> Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, Brunei aren't in Asia Pacific? You are as unique as they are.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asia-Pacific


thanks for remind me, yes my statement was incomplete as I was a bit hurried when typing it  actually while refering to Chinese character, I would like to refer to those Asia Pacific countries whose cultures influenced by Confucianism such as Korea, Vietnam, Japan, Singapore... (However Singapore take English as their first official language)


----------



## skylinefan (Jun 16, 2007)

Lovely pics of Hanoi! Very nice city.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by FUJI123


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by elsewhere... 

Silk Road


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo bt thanhfoto


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by linhzin811


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Jase Mueller

*Bia Hoi*










_Hanoi at night_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thanghoaphoto

*Vincom City Towers*
_shopping mall_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by bactuan

*Hồ Tây*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by bactuan

*Hồ Gươm*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by leus


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

very nice pics of Hanoi :cheers: thanks tq


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple days ago, the SSC banner was Hanoi; do you remember the structure on the middle?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> Couple days ago, the SSC banner was Hanoi; do you remember the structure on the middle?


it was the Turtle Tower, the landmark of our city.

>> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtle_Tower


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gerard Wong

_Hoan Kiem Lake_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gerard Wong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gerard Wong

*Vietnam Ethnology Museum*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by cuongdpi

*The Huc Bridge*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by  January_Chopin

*Red River*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by schnappi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by k_tran


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

*We Love YOU TQ*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by runner

*Thành cổ Sơn Tây*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by telephic

*Quảng An*
_Tay Ho District_










*Old Quarter*










*Hoan Kiem Lake*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dungbn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Raphael Olivier

*Upper Tay Ho*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Ớt 

Red River waterfront?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by :::TiểuKa:::


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by :::TiểuKa:::


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tq said:


> it was the Turtle Tower, the landmark of our city.
> 
> >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtle_Tower


Thanks for the info and the wikipedia link


----------



## skylinefan (Jun 16, 2007)

I love looking at rustic but clean street scenes like those posted in Post #257. More power Hanoi!


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

In Hanoi somtimes I really get confused with the touch of seasons

On earth, usually the folliage turns yellow in the autumn

In Hanoi I see several kinds of trees shedding golden leaves right in the spring

So it is me confused with the seasons or those trees confused :nuts::nuts::nuts:




tq said:


> photo by Gerard Wong
> 
> _Hoan Kiem Lake_


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

the tree on pic above actually is one of several species that somtines shed golden leaves in spring


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

tq said:


> photo by elsewhere...
> 
> Silk Road


never get tired of this scene , i love when nature and artificial things blending well


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by January_Chopin

i really like to post photos with our elders....they give Hanoi such a calmness in contrast to the bustling city life....


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Tuanpmc

*Trung Hoa - Nhan Chinh*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tran trung hieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by anhcobra


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by harau

*Chụp Đình Bảng*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by deadeyes


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gaque


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ntt0902093940


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thanhfoto


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

puplished today on VnExpress

*Peach Blossom*
_"Tet" new year tree of North Vietnam_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Tết - Vietnamese New Year*

photo by solobol



















photo by FUJI123


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_spring arrived too early in Hanoi this year!_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenthuyr

woow...overhelming indeed


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by banggia03k4

*Nam Thang Long*
_from far away_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by konica123

*InterContinental Westlake*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by daviddo

_Vietnamese temple_


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I really like those pics showing beauties of girls in aodai, Vietnam tradditional dress, amid colorful peach blossoms which symbolizes the festiveness of Tet, Vietnam lunar new year

It may remind Japanese girls in kimono under cherry blossoms

why the combine of women beauty and the beauty of nature always give us such a special effect?

probably because these beauties give us life


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phamngocnam










to some people it might look uncivilised when people take a litte catnape in the public....to me it is a sign of a peaceful city...you can close your eyes without getting the feeling of threat or strange eyes looking at you...this is a quality of Hanoi that I value very much...it doesnt bother me as long as they lie on the pavement^^ his way is also quite decent. there is also a big difference between taking a catnape and sleeping, while the 2nd one is not recommened in the public


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Neo3F

*Thanh Nien Street*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by bongbang2008


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Jun 081


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by quannm

*White Peach Blossom*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mr_bom


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ice_baby


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Reksipol Sriracha


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by 'Julian


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I have to say, without doubt, the photos on this thread would make a fantastic book! They're that good IMHO!


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

tq said:


> photo by quannm
> 
> *White Peach Blossom*


wow this is rare


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic photos, especially those night photos above


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Tết - Vietnamese New Year*

photo by twin

*Tết / new year preperation*
_kumquat tree_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Tết - Vietnamese New Year*

photo by thai_meo

*Tết Nguyên Đán*
_節元旦 - Vietnamese New Year coming soon!_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Tết - Vietnamese New Year*

photo by nightflower

_Tết holidays will start from the 14th February_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by viet_zack

where is this located?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trunglq

*Ba Dinh Square*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Tony Trần


----------



## skylinefan (Jun 16, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> I have to say, without doubt, the photos on this thread would make a fantastic book! They're that good IMHO!


Agree to this!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

skylinefan said:


> Agree to this!


Well, i going to agree with the post of PG too


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by julia.chapple 

*The Huc Bridge*



















*Water Puppets*



















*Turtle Tower*

such a simple design, but yet so mysteriously.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by julia.chapple 

_street-drinking-culture_










*Old Quarter*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sanovich

*Temple Of Literature*
_Văn Miếu - built in the 11th century_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sanovich

*One-Pillar-Pagoda*
_Chùa Một Cột - built in the 11th century_










_another temple_










_cityscape_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by camay.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by 'Julian


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by laurenlavoie


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sniper


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by :::Transmigration::: 



















*Dong Xuan Market*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ha_buzz

*Con cóc*
_French Quarter_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and beautiful photos in this page, especially last ones... :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenanalog

*Tayho District*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by I-T-A-L-Y

*Nhật Tân Flower Field*




























*Street Barber*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by silverhair2010


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by solobol


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phanthoailinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mid


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vankhanhtung


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by coid80

*milk flower*


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

That's definitely a place to be. Amazing Culture, Delicious Cuisine and Awesome People.
Say Hi to Bobby Chinn for me


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

1st day of the year , mong 1 Tet 2009
View more here >>>>> http://www.vnav.vn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=21482


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi looks so different without the traffic. Suddenly, things appear that you actually have passed for many times but didn't really witnessed before because of the noise and traffic that detracts you from approaching those. Without the traffic you experience the city really differently. The city looks more organised and the beauty is much clearer. 
The architecture of Hanoi is beautiful. I'm kinda overwhelmed by those pics. Thanx popcorn!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Moonchild said:


> That's definitely a place to be. Amazing Culture, Delicious Cuisine and Awesome People.
> Say Hi to Bobby Chinn for me



When was your last time at Bobby Chinn? He just moved his restaurant to new place last year.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

As you guys may have noticed in the above pics that in the first day of lunar new year the everyday crowded streets of hanoi suddenly become empty just like in a fiction movie

where are the crowds?

as I have mentioned somewere on this thread the first day of lunar new year is the most important festive day in Vietnam and people tend to dedicate it to visiting only very close relatives or worship at buddist temples

Furthermore, a majority of Hanoi metropolis population today are new residents immigrating from other provinces so this group of population tend to return to their home town for Tet.

With all these, Hanoi street on the first day of lunar new year become that empty even a bit scary


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

you HAVE to watch all these photos http://www.vnav.vn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=21482&start=100 Hanoi Old quarter should be like this for all year round

I love how they put letters of their names on top , alot of old houses in hanoi have this kind of banner


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by alek

*Sword Lake*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by click


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Tết - Vietnamese New Year*

photo by thongdong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kingalex


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thanhinv

_arrival of spring in Hanoi_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kidhanoi

*Upper Tay Ho*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by phanthoailinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by solobol

*Westlake area*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by xuanthuyvu

*Red River*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by huy2k2


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nhuhainguyen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mufan

*BIDV Tower*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by liemdoan

*Peach Blossom*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sinbad

Lavendel?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Piggie da Wind

*National Cinema Center*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

puplished today on Dantri.com (online newspaper)

*Phú Thượng Flower Garden*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by unitec

Bac Ninh?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by jolek_291

*Peach Flower Garden*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Kidhanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by macerry


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tran trung hieu

_typical Vietnamese meal_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by fuji123

*Old Quarter *during Tet - Vietnamese New Year










*Flag Tower*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh

*Hoan Kiem Lake area*
_golden leaves in spring season_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mrjuly

*street coffee*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by leevirgo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by pizza

*Westlake*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by plain

*Thanh Cong Lake area*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hieunguyen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Tony Trần


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Spring has arrived*

puplished today on Hanoimoi (online newspaper)


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I like this very much

yesterday I just enjoyed a cup of expresso at Thuy Ta cafe with the view of this exciting time confusion ( golden foliage in spring time ) :cheers:



tq said:


> photo by nguyen tan vinh
> 
> *Hoan Kiem Lake area*
> _golden leaves in spring season_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by wind_dc

*Westlake*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trung81187

*Lộc vừng tree*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mancaoto


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by haikeu

_Happy Vietnamese New Year!_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by family_dongxa

_Hanoi on Tet_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ice_baby

*Hoan Kiem Lake*
_Hanoi Downtown_










*Hanoi Midtown*


----------



## skylinefan (Jun 16, 2007)

I love what I'm seeing here..


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mufan

_arrival of Spring_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by danh khoa


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

tq said:


> oh man...the weather is really crazy in HN at the moment...I heard that after some surprising hot summer days, winter is about to come back with up to 10 degree.


thats right it was about 32*C (in the middle of winter !!) and ...bam! we are on 12*C , i did not get use to it and couldnt stop sneezing ... BLESS ME !


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by harau

_New Year Eve_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful and beautiful photos...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nxphuong

*Thanh Cong lake area*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by









_Happy New Year_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by pizza

_on the 1st of the new year, many people go the temple_



















cai nay o dau nhi?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by knet2d

*Tet*
_Vietnamese New Year_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by casper_hn


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

wow beautiful corner ,where is that?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

popcorn69 said:


> wow beautiful corner ,where is that?


sorry, but I don't know either.

popcorn69, to nghi ban co mat tham my kha ca tinh, dep va dac biet day. minh dang gia theo nhung anh ma ban up len va theo yeu thic qua comments cua ban. neu ban ko lam art director cho cty nao o HN thi la phi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Yayoita


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by bill


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by danh khoa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trung81187 

*Milk Flower*
_the city flower of Hanoi_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by chaoban

*Thap rua*
_the landmark of Hanoi_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by [NATUAN]


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Amble Asia

*Ho-Chi-Minh Museum*




























_former house of President Ho Chi Minh_










*Ho-Chi-Minh Mausoleum*










*Presidential Palace*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by huyvuong95


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ntt0902093940


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by bear


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gaque


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ePi.Longo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by :::TiểuKa:::

_street coffee_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Perfume Pagoda*
_My Duc District_





















































_photo by knet2d _


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_photo by knet2d _


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Temple of Literature*














































_photo by knet2d _


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Hanoi during the holidays..._

























_photo by knet2d _


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Luong Van Can Street*
_Old Quarter_









photo by kevin_cuong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_photo by nthanhthai80_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by J2F_bomsan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*2 Tết*









_photo by Luna71_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_photo by tungh_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sinbad


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, those old structures (temples, buildings) are really beautiful


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by rongviet


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by txminh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by NHND80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by VINCENT3388


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by KESIL112


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Thanhnien Boulevard*
_Westlake_








photo by phanthoailinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Westside*










photo by VANBOMTIENSINHHN


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Falling Leaves*
_...what Hanoi is famous for_








photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by UYENDT_TTX


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by BONGBANG2008


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by VHS-2CD


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great looking updated photos in the above posts


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Tet is over hanois getting crowded O_O


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*The-huc Bridge*
*Sword Lake*










photo by TRAN TRUNG HIEU


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by DANGTV80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Peach Blossom Field*










photo by skywalkers


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by THANHFOTO


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by achthinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

a Hanoian in full action to get a nice pic of his model 










photo by LONELYIT


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I love the way the person is holding on to the photographers feet! :lol: 

This lady looks like a little girl actually. Must be just the angle of the shot I guess..


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Tet is gone and Hanoi is back to daily life.

But in January (of Lunar new year) people still enjoy a lot of festivities, especially making trips to famous temples such as Huong pagoda or Yen Tu pagoda ( out of Hanoi) to pray for the luck of new year

As I mentioned earlier on this thread about the clash of Valentine' day and Tet this year(and actually the Valentine' festiveness was really subdued by Tet). Later, on 12 february, I was delighted to see an article of Agence France Press reported about that clash in Vietnam


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

enjoy cool beer of Hanoi streets with NY times 
its cheap but tasty

http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/02/21/travel/21explorer.html?scp=2&sq=Hanoi&st=cse
http://travel.nytimes.com/2009/04/05/travel/05hours.html?scp=4&sq=&st=nyt


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by gaikieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Dinh Tien Hoang Boulevard*










photo by datssmile


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vietduck41


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*










photo by vietguider


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by truongarch


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Turtle Tower*










photo by Nhân Trần


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*daily life*



















photo by khoaviet


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*




























photo by khoaviet


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Diplomatic Quarter* of Ba Dinh District























































photo by sofapast


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sofapast


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

please less photos of buildings (especially turtle tower which is becoming annoying) and more photos of street life

this one is nice


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

buy 8 drinks to get 1 free? wow sounds not so attractive deal


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah I noticed that also maybe if it was 2+1 or 3+1 it would be good deal but 8+1 is bad joke, but 30% discount is OK in HH


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Please one free drink for Aan, a frequent visitor to Hanoi (thread)


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

going there probably this year after china, plan to stay few months in china and north of vietnam in autumn heading south to cambodia


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

good news!

For the north of Vietnam: Hanoi, Halong Bay and Sapa I would like to recomend

Hanoi, the capital city, celebrating 1000th anniversary this year (and you can check out Czeck beer in Hanoi as mentioned in New York times article linked above. one more recomendation is Skylounge cafe on 20th floor of Hanoi sofitel Plaza to enjoy a great view of HN/ lakes and the city

Halong is a wonderful place (I dont have to tell any more  )

Sapa is a moutainious area sometimes you can see cloud on the ground (no exageration)

Enjoy the trip


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ngo Quyen Boulevard*










photo by lhanh1981


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nhantran


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo bt giakhoa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Metal_LyCa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by fridaycafe


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Those are breathtaking photos :O


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Spectacular photos! I've said it before, but these are without doubt some of the very best photos on SSC IMHO :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dovietcuong81


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hong.fam


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tuananh_free


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Lê Cát Trọng Lý*
live @ L'Espace



















photo by haithanh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by :::TiểuKa:::


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by :::TiểuKa:::


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting photos of the city and its people, tq


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_interior of a cafe_

i love this interior!



















photo by Ima*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hai_che


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hai_che


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hai_che


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ho-Chi-Minh Museum*










photo by rodrigo.gambera


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_a festival_



















photo by ntk14


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Andreas Burmester


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

very natural and interesting captures.














































photo by thirdbeat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thirdbeat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thirdbeat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thirdbeat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thirdbeat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thirdbeat


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tq said:


> *Ho-Chi-Minh Museum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo from the outside area of Ho-Chi-Minh Museum


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by marki


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*St. Joseph Cathedral*










photo by caolong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Thổ Hà Festival*










photo by rosemen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by danh khoa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Sofitel Legend*










*Longbien Brisge*










photo by [NATUAN]


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Hanoi CBD_





































photo by martywindle


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thirdbeat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thirdbeat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

lovely *_*



























photo by thirdbeat


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thirdbeat


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq said:


>


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

This is Cua Bac Church, a very nice church, where George Bush came to pray when he visited Hanoi few years ago


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice church. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, that church or cathedral is really nice...


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

you can see the Vietnamese -style red-tile roof on the church which is a good harmony of western and oriental architectires


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

And I remember that George W Bush talked to the press ( broadcasted on TV, he was then the president of USA visiting Vietnam) when he came out of the church: " I and Laura just talked to God..."


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

TheFuturistic said:


> And I remember that George W Bush talked to the press ( broadcasted on TV, he was then the president of USA visiting Vietnam) when he came out of the church: " I and Laura just talked to God..."


we all know that George W Bush is a clown :lol:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_residential area in Dong Da District_










photo by chuot_beo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Kim Ma Street*










photo by geotu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dan toan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dan toan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vozanhvodang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by stephen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Street Food*



















photo by kofatan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Downtown*
Hoan Kiem Lake Area





































photo by kofatan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kofatan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by deadeyes36


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq said:


> *Hanoi Downtown*
> Hoan Kiem Lake Area


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I remember that about 20 years ago when Viennam started embrace market economy, Newsweek magazine ran a long article about the booming of the economy. The article featured a magazine cover page showing a cool young man in sunglass, riding a Dream ( a Honda Motobike Brand) and title of the artilce is : " I Have a Dream" 

For the last two decades, riding a honda dream bike is a popular way of life for moving around the towns in Vietnam

Last year by bringing production line into Vietnam, Italian Paggio reduced the price of an Paggio scooter down to approx. 3000 US dollars ( the price of imported paggio scooter used to be aproxx 6000 USD) so this fashionable scooter become more affordable to Hanoi People

Now a Dream (Honda) is not a dream. 

A dream realized is no longer a dream


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by oanhcdn2000


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by TigerPal


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by TigerPal


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by conortje


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Hanoi Landmark Tower _









photo by Raphael Olivier


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Cathedral Quarter_



















photo by Luca Penati


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Linh Lee


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Cha-ca Lac-vong Restaurant*
one of the "'1000 places to see before you die"



















photo by world to table


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vuongddvn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Ancolie.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mitnho


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vietguider


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

tq;[I said:


> Hanoi Landmark Tower [/I]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

50 floors?? i thought it was 49


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the number 50 is nice. why they make it 49 
Anyway the 70-fl tower when topping out will be in top 20 suppertalls

then the contrast the old quarter vs new skyline of Hanoi would be exciting

in the old quater way of life seems to be unchanged (except karaoke, internet...)


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Atually world gourmet books talk much about this small restarant in old quater
(they serve signature dish of fried fish with vermincelli) :cheers:

I am not good at eating fishes so I found it not so special :nuts:



tq said:


> *Cha-ca Lac-vong Restaurant*
> one of the "'1000 places to see before you die"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

tq said:


>


Love those dolls in the glass display behind the old lady. Very cute.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tigerPal


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ip.khai


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hai_che


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by cu lee


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Captain Fly


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Duonglam, Sontay










Hotay/ Westlake










photo by petalia_fr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Area around Railway Station



















photo by danieldwu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ianclarito


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ianclarito


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ianclarito


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ianclarito


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ianclarito


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by alirizal7


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Construction @ Hanoi's Zoological Garden_














































photo by sondautohanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by sondautohanoi


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Just beautiful,,


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Its Voi Phuc Temple ,outside of Thu Le Zoo , i hate the concrete fence ,it ruins the elegant of this temple ,why would we need that ugly fence(and it doesn't even match with the gate's architecture) without it ,the temple is more solemn and harmonious 



tq said:


> _Construction @ Hanoi's Zoological Garden_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

popcorn69 said:


> Its Voi Phuc Temple ,outside of Thu Le Zoo , i hate the concrete fence ,it ruins the elegant of this temple ,why would we need that ugly fence(and it doesn't even match with the gate's architecture) without it ,the temple is more solemn and harmonious


I'm not judging on the aesthetic of the concrete wall, but it looks sort of Chinese, something you would see in Beijing rater in Hanoi. It makes everything appear introverted, and sharply marked-off from the street.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Dinh Linh


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

tq said:


> . It makes everything appear introverted, and sharply marked-off from the street.


Yes yes right ,tháts what i was trying to say


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

very beautiful pics!






_March 2010_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Westside*










photo by Raphael Olivier


----------



## trancao (Apr 9, 2010)

*FLOWER FESTIVAL HANOI 2010*



tq said:


> photo by pham trac vu
> 
> *@ Ly Thai To statue*
> the founder of Thang Long (former name of Hanoi)


I LIKE THEM，SO BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS！


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

by Khoaviet


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

by mikeyu1402


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vietguider


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kachioska


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Alexx


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Water Puppet Theatre*




























photo by Apricot Cafe


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

source: VnExpress


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*special*

*16th ASEAN Meeting, Hanoi*
@ National Convention Center, Westside














































photo by Mh-Berlin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*16th ASEAN Summit*

foreign reporters



























at the National Convention Center - Mydinh



























photo by Mh-Berlin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*16th ASEAN Summit*

*Pham Hung Boulevard*
a booming street in Hanoi and home to SEA 2nd tallest bldg


















the architecture of the NCC is inspired by Halong Bay



















Vietnamese girls in Aodai - the national dress of the women





































photo by Mh-Berlin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*16th ASEAN Summit*

*Opening Cermoney*
with performances of all ASEAN nations
































































photo by Mh-Berlin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*16th ASEAN Summit*

*National Convention Center*
Pham Hung Boulevard, Tu Liem District














































photo by Mh-Berlin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*16th ASEAN Summit*









































































photo by Mh-Berlin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Mh-Berlin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Kim-lien Tunnel










photo by nuclear762


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by harau


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice, amazing new photos around Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ba-vi National Park*























































photo by hieuvus


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ba-vi National Park*



















photo by SINBAD68


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Red River*










photo by Alexx


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ma May's House*
_Hanoi Old Quarter_


























































source: Hanoimoi Newspaper (online edition)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vietnam123


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nhimnhim


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gaque


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dtnevn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dtnevn


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice street scenes.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by achthinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vincent3388


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Vincom Plaza*
_shopping mall_










photo by chipchip_bansung


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_View from Westlake area_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by iwonakonopka


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, nice updates from Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hanoihtv


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

This last shot is amazing. I love how the rays of light comes down through the trees. Beautiful avenue.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by orion_PTro


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Ktsphungtuan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lukasch


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

a lot of Hotay skyline pics these days


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by xuanthuyvu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by huy2k2


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vịt già gian ác


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by contraitomo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Devilhunter


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by mualuathua


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ntanh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nhimcon


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thanhinv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Viet Hoang Vu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Songhong river*










photo by 25LTK


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

*speechless*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by contraitomo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by HoangDJ


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by BachHo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by contraitomo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and very nice :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by KingAlex


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Upper Tayho peninsula *










photo by sontnt


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Batrieu Crossover*
_Downtown_










photo by nguyet_minh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Thehuc Bridge*










photo by Thai_Meo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ho-Chi-Minh Mausoleum*










photo by slim


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*O-Quangtruong Gate*










photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Mydinh National Stadium*










photo by sói


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hienxam2002


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by dante3790


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by yhooser


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice rainbow :banana:

Last year at the same place (Ciputra district) I saw 2 rainbows at once. very strange :nuts:


tq said:


> *Upper Tayho peninsula *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Landmark Tower*










photo by dangliti


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by huy2k2


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Grand Plaza*










photo bt lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by min18vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hong River*










photo by kidhanoi85


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Skyline 2010*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thuy_82pt


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Graduation_










photo by tpham


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Idkien


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*August Revolution Square*
_French Quarter_










photo by omae


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by tiny


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Le Thai To Street*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by minh_chicker


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hotay*










photo by banggia03k4


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Grand Plaza*










photo by changbietgi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Thanhnien Street*










photo by hieumetal


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trien chieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Aodai*
national dress of Vietnam










photo by web4vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nznationalparty


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by J Y White


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nguyen Chi Thanh Street*



















*French Quarter*




































photo by ernesto_chava


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*The Hanoi Museum*





































*Hanoi-Amsterdam Highschool*










photo by ernesto_chava


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by jeff yang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by toka


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Impressive Hanoi


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

tq said:


> *The Hanoi Museum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning structure !
looks like lifting wings or asian roofs.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Giangvo Lake*



















photo by rattlingskip


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing HDR photo; looks almost like a painting (a really good one)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lensfix


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hanoinews


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by minh_chicker


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bavi Mountain and Suoi-hai Lake*
_Farwest Hanoi_



















photo by lensfix


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

tq said:


> photo by hanoinews


What a shot! :drool: This is just _sensational_ photography imo.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by anhcobra


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Noibai Airport*
_view from the new air tower_










_national flag carrier of Vietnam_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Osbornec


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those last 2 photos are really good


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by wulizhong


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by josephine


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lensfix


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by FUJI123


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, beautiful waterfront..:drool:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, beautiful waterfront..:drool:


Agreed! :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lensfix


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Gaque


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by cangcam


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Rekarte said:


> The city is too green =)


she will be even greener  The city plans to reserve 60-70% of her whole area as green terrority untill 2025.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Rekarte said:


> The city is too green =)


she will be even greener  The city plans to reserve 60-70% of her whole area as green terrority.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by web4vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thaitai


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by cafemilkice3in1


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Film Ninja Productions


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Film Ninja Productions


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Film Ninja Productions


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Domo307


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by laiban47


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vithanius


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ARCnguyen


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Zoom*
_gmp workshop_














































photo by Riarebrand_Photograp


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by iam.zin


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by [hong-fam]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice new photos from Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*










photo by snakie89


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Tranquoc Pagoda*
_Westlake_










photo by tillnet


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Thang Long Royale Citadel*
_World Heritage Cultural Site_














































photo by nguyenthanhkhiem


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All those recent photos are very nice; but this one above is just amazing


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi Westside*










photo by putixo


----------



## khicantoiseyeu (Feb 27, 2005)

Woooa...!!! so beautiful,Thanks tq!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Westlake*










photo by thanhinv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by riarebrand


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by samer


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nguyen Chi Thanh Street*










*Hanoi Midtown*



















*Mydinh Football Field*










photo by Raphael Olivier


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

the garden of French Embassy in Hanoi (behind the wall) offers a rare tranquility amid busling city :cheers:


tq said:


> photo by zomeobaby


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## chaoca (Mar 3, 2008)

tq said:


> photo by riarebrand


Trời anh Việt và Chị Hà đây mà. Bộ ảnh cưới này đẹp mà


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*10/10/10 - big anniversary*
_Mydinh_










photo by leonarth


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by bachtykv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by web4vn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ceramic Road*










photo by Cuongle


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by chickentflu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nhon


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by cohetngu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by chumenhtuan


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nthanhthai80


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by loanthi34


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vh_savatage


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vithanius


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by ice_baby


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by BILL


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lensfix


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by loanthi34


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nambkhn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thanhfoto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those fireworks photos above are great, very nice tq


----------



## nongdanvn (Aug 24, 2010)

i love HN


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

some pics i took today


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Hoàng Phương Lâm


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Minh Lê


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by e500


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thanhinv


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lethang


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nhimphic


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lensfix


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Tenthanhvien


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vinh_khkt


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by chuot beo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by quannh6392


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting and nice photos from Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nhp90


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by hzhenia


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of Hanoi. Happy birthday!  :cheers:


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

dunno how to hotlink multiple photos (and if I'm allowed to post them in this thread), so just 3 links to my photo galleries from Hanoi, photos are much worse than these posted here but at least as documentary they can be usefull

end of september 2010
http://picasaweb.google.com/1062752...seumTempleOfLiteratureLeninSMonumentAndOther#
http://picasaweb.google.com/1062752...kePresidentialPalaceMilitaryMuseumAndStreets#
http://picasaweb.google.com/106275281201272772800/HalongBayAndSundayEveningInHanoi#

I'll try to post some


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

tq said:


> photo by chuot beo


awesome! :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Member321 (Oct 21, 2010)

The Nike SB Zoom Bruin is consistently introduced in simple,Nike Air Max LeBron VIII “China” Release Info,Supra Cruizer, really wearable colorways each and every month. This pair is no different. Sporting a college Blue suede upper,Nike Air Max Tailwind, a contrasting Swoosh,Nike Air Max 2009, liner, laces and sole, this shoe is landing at choose agents now. assisting the suede is in actuality a strip of canvas on the bottom belonging toward upper.
Brown leather-based and mesh contrast each and every other inside the Nike Delta Force increased AC. This increased best Delta Force swaps its normal midsole for just about any vulcanized edition on this AC edition comparable to its Dunk counterpart. Tan particulars the eyelets as well as the contrast stitching near to the branding. all those searching for just about any casual shoe within a colorway that could possibly be dressed up or reducing can scoop these now at Eastbay.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos from Hanoi


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

tq said:


> photo by vinh_khkt


ive just realized this is a wedding 
and they are trying to imitate "Đám cưới chuột"


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by -T.I-


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by E8Club


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing and very nice photos from Manila


excuse me? :lol: totally two different cities, two differnt worlds ^^


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


very nice pics of Hanoi......:cheers:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing and very nice photos from Manila


:lol:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing and very nice photos from *Manila*


there must have some reason make you confuse


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Oups! Sorry... i will edited the previous post, so:

Indeed very nice photos from Hanoi


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by E8Club


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Nam Trungyen urban area*










photo by E8Club


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

you forget this,tq:lol:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by E8Club


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by thaidinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by halocao


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by e500


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Captain Fly


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Trangtien street*
_in front of L'Espace - French Culture House_

_>>> scroll_









photo by Raphael Olivier


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Metropole Shopping Arcade_

















*Pho24*
_Vietnamese Noodle Franchise_









photo by carmenldn


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*silk embroidery*
_Temple of Literature_









photo by Nicolas_Guilbert


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*street style*

_Daewoo_

























_Nhatho_









photo by ilovesorbet.blogspot .com


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Sword Lake*
_Hanoi Downtown_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Street Life
*


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by lathangtk


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Trường Sa


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Hanoi Page


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by trung81187


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

are they tunnel for walker?
it seem now hanoi had alots of them:cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

By *tuyend*
_My Dinh area_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_Hanoi's autumn_










photo by truongDM


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyenphuchieu


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Pho*
_vietnamse noodle stall_


















*Chua-huong*
_Perfume Pagoda - outskirt_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

_morning sport_










photo by xuantruong_adam


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by kutheo


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by vithanius


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Kim-ma Street*










photo by minhchau2005


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by NDTfix


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake*










photo by namcham


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by zzz_tit_zzz


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Truc-bach Lake*










photo by ReallifeFoto


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by present0709


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Daimo Festival*





































_Around Hanoi_




























photo by mr-invisible


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hanoi December Skyline*










photo by Raphael Olivier


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

reconstruction of a traditional style house



















photo by Antoine 49


----------

